# New Project 16' Stumpknocker



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

The plan is to cut out the front raised deck except for the floatation and the very aft bulkhead of the hatch,then extend the bulkhead up to match up with the deck that will sit on top of and overhang the the rails.








[/img] 

Took about a half an hour to cut the console out then grind it fairly smooth.








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i just love "projects"  looks like fun


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

The plan is to take out the seats then take it out again to help decide whether or not to take the split wells out. Removing them was the original plan but I may wait and turn them into dry wells.

After building the front deck I will build a rear deck to fit just inside the hull and under the transom gussets and add closed cell foam to the icebox that is built into the bench seat.Grab rail in front of the 4' deep deck.








[/img] 

At some point after I get it lightened up before building the decks I will flip the boat to do some minor clean up ,nothing fancy, hey its a Stumpknocker ;D








[/img]








[/img]

The front deck will extend over the bow ,port and starboard to allow for plenty of room for gigging lights and also be 4' deep to slide coolers under.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

> i just love "projects"   looks like fun


SB , Hah ,I was still loading pics and didnt notice your response. I've been wanting to start this thing for a few months now. But I had to get the LT all tightened up first.
I dont do anything in a hurry when I still have something else to fish out of. So slow and steady she goes! I am going to try and do it in stages so I can still go out between steps.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Sweet project Mark. Now hurry up so we can go giggin'!!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

that's nice....can't wait to see some more~!


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Its gonna take a few months because I have to add stuff as money becomes available.Plus my keys trip is this thursday so I have been concentrating on getting ready for that.
I still need to do a lot of research for the floundering lights since I cant see that good ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > i just love "projects"   looks like fun
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to start this thing for a few months now. But I had to get the LT all tightened up first.


thats the difference in the two of us, i'm usually not happy unless i've got 2, 3, or 18 projects going on all at the same time  ;D keep them pics a comin'


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Well finally got through the tough part of summer and hope to get back on track with the project. Got it flipped over and started sanding some rough patches from the previous owner. 
Hope to be ready to skim it smooth and light sand it ,weekend after next so It'll be ready to prime. I am only planning to paint to the water line.


















[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Check out the flounder gigging section here http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/
plenty of info on lights, just have to sort through the posts on wading and boat gigging rigs


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

what year is the hull??


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Mike P ,I put in my projects favorites so I can study up it's always cool to see what other people are riggn up. The hull is an 03 it had a rough life parked on the water a lot.


----------

